# adding tpms



## tregv6tdi (May 28, 2007)

My q7 did not come with tpms. or I cannot inde it anywhere in the MMI.
How can I add a tire pressure monitoring system to work with the mmi?
I have the original 8.5 x 18 wheels with 255/55YR 18 tires.

thanks


----------



## aljjr2 (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: adding tpms (tregv6tdi)*

If it is a Premium, It should have TPMS. The Q7 doesn't display the tire pressures and temp like the A8. Go to CAR on the MMI console, then press SYSTEMS (upper left, I think). Scroll down to tire pressure monitoring. After you have the correct pressure in the tires, you can store the setting there. On the Q, it will warn you if the tire becomes under inflated.


----------



## mml7 (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: adding tpms (aljjr2)*

Note that the OP is not in the US


----------



## tregv6tdi (May 28, 2007)

*Re: adding tpms (mml7)*

my q7 does not have tpms at all. I have a european model with the v6 tdi engine.


----------



## hayyan (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: adding tpms (tregv6tdi)*

My father's 2007 A8 has tpms
My 2008 4.2 Q7 doesnt have tpms
mind you, we have Middle East (GCC) models.


----------

